# تكملة موضوع الngn



## ًwimax (11 مايو 2010)

أولا أشكر كل من مر على المشاركة السابقة لي في هذه الموضوع 
وكنت قد وعدت باعطائكم ملف عن هذه التقنية ولكن من شركة هواوي وإليكم 
هذا الملف الذي هو عبارة عن شرح باوربوينت لهذه التقنية


----------



## ElMazagangy (14 مايو 2010)

ياباشا ألف شكر وبالتوفيق دائماً
ياريت ياجماعة الناس تتفاعل كده مع بعضها عشان الكل يستفاد.​


----------



## العبادي_079 (14 مايو 2010)

*مشكوور والله يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه*


----------



## aboumeriem (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم ادخله جنة النعيم و زوجه الحور العين
امين


----------



## ًwimax (18 يوليو 2010)

aboumeriem قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> اللهم ادخله جنة النعيم و زوجه الحور العين
> امين



آمين
أمين
أمين


----------



## UAEngineer (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي Wimax الله يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------

